# Do you remember?



## GonnaSmoke

Long before there were video games, streaming anything, laptops, cell phones, etc., these were some of the things that held our interest...


----------



## PPG1

I'm showing my age but I remember them all.  I had an unbeatable setup for Stratego


----------



## yankee2bbq

YEAP! I remember them toys too! Brings back some memories for sure.


----------



## smokerjim

yep remember them all also, i'm a surviver of the lawn dart ages, now i think a sling shot will get ya 5-10.


----------



## chopsaw

Yup , remember all of them too . A lot of the games are still in my Mom's basement . You made me go root thru some boxes this morning .


----------



## MJB05615

Heck yeah!  Hot wheels were great.  I loved Battleship too.  Although when I was older it  was pretty boring.  I remember almost all of those.  Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## ravenclan

Brings back some great childhood memories, and I can still remember the smell of the old cap gun!


----------



## chopsaw

ravenclan said:


> I can still remember the smell of the old cap gun!


How many full rolls did you hit with a hammer ?


----------



## MJB05615

I loved the smell of burnt caps paper in the morning.  LOL.


----------



## ravenclan

chopsaw said:


> How many full rolls did you hit with a hammer ?



chopsaw,

My dad had a "monstermaul" for splitting wood and we would do 10 rolls at a time. Had the cops show up thinking we were shooting a shotgun. Had to show them what we were doing.
We did try more then that but it was a waste and ten made the best and loudest noise.

Great Memories!


----------



## chopsaw

LOL . Never did 10 rolls . I bet that did make a noise . We used to stand one roll on edge and hit it . Pretty loud too . Hmmm ,, maybe this kind of stuff is why I ended up doing the " Big boy " version of the erector set for a living .


----------



## rc4u

i hope no ones still using erector sets to get a woody when we have cialis.


----------



## JC in GB

*Those water rockets were a blast!   *
*
I played with most of that stuff.  I wish they hadn't outlawed fun in the 80's.
*
*JC *


----------



## JC in GB

*Anyone ever construct a tennis ball cannon out of soda cans and duct tape?*
*
Spent hours of the summer building and playing with those things.  I think that was the advent of my love for building things.
*
*JC *


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!
They even had most of that stuff back in my day.
We used to get plastic Cowboy & Indian figures from Cereal Boxes.
Then we'd line them up & shoot them down with Rubber band guns we made.
We were more easily entertained in them days!!!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke

PPG1 said:


> I'm showing my age but I remember them all.  I had an unbeatable setup for Stratego


When I was working, my job consisted of problem solving. I was required to use critical thinking, deductive reasoning, strategy, some common sense, and math (YES! math) and apply them to a problem, or set of problems, to come up with a viable solution. Many of these games, such as Stratego and chess, help build those kinds of thinking skills in people. To some extent, I'm sure that today's video games, apps, and such do as well, but often I feel that they take some of the critical thinking away from people by making answers too easy for them.

Now, I just fish.....


----------



## civilsmoker

The only one of those that weren't in the house growing up is the robot.....but I  watched enough lost in space to earn that one.....Many of them are still in our house now and they do still get used......


----------



## noboundaries

Ahhh, all familiar memories of good times.


----------



## DRKsmoking

Wow had all of them except for the football game or block city, we had logs to build with, 
i remember the big solders in the 4 foot bag of Fluffs, fun times




GonnaSmoke said:


> Now, I just fish.....



I'm like you try to at least fish and cook as much as possible

David


----------



## Inscrutable

Yup, have played with all but 2 or 3 of those.


smokerjim said:


> yep remember them all also, i'm a surviver of the lawn dart ages, now i think a sling shot will get ya 5-10.


My Dad got distracted by something and my cousins put one right into his arm ... think it wasn’t too long after that the metal ones weren’t sold anymore and replaced with plastic sorta suction tips IIRC.


----------



## uncle eddie

It was definitely a pretty comprehensive list - but - Lincoln Logs should be up there too.


----------



## Torc

chopsaw said:


> LOL . Never did 10 rolls . I bet that did make a noise . We used to stand one roll on edge and hit it . Pretty loud too . Hmmm ,, maybe this kind of stuff is why I ended up doing the " Big boy " version of the erector set for a living .


Those were fun but I went the next level up and played with black powder that we used for muzzleloading. Mom says I gave my guardian angel grey hair quick.


----------



## smokerjim

Inscrutable said:


> Yup, have played with all but 2 or 3 of those.
> 
> My Dad got distracted by something and my cousins put one right into his arm ... think it wasn’t too long after that the metal ones weren’t sold anymore and replaced with plastic sorta suction tips IIRC.


Yep I'm sure there was plenty of puncture wounds back then , we didn't need lawyers  back then, nothing a little soap and water and a bandaid couldn't handle ,


----------



## mneeley490

I think the only thing missing there was a G.I. Joe. My brother and I soon learned that the Hot Wheels track became a weapon for our mother when we were fooling around too much.
My friends and I used to crowd together and throw a lawn dart straight up into the air. The game was to see who jumped away from the falling dart last. Hand/eye/feet coordination, don'tcha know?


----------



## GonnaSmoke

mneeley490 said:


> I think the only thing missing there was a G.I. Joe. My brother and I soon learned that the Hot Wheels track became a weapon for our mother when we were fooling around too much.
> My friends and I used to crowd together and throw a lawn dart straight up into the air. The game was to see who jumped away from the falling dart last. Hand/eye/feet coordination, don'tcha know?


Yes, I had G.I. Joe, too......








uncle eddie said:


> It was definitely a pretty comprehensive list - but - Lincoln Logs should be up there too.


Absolutely, they should've been on there...






As well as TinkerToy...


----------



## Torc

We used to combine Lincoln logs with crossbolts and cacapults.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Inscrutable said:


> My Dad got distracted by something and my cousins put one right into his arm




Same thing happened to my dad ... 

Yes...  I remember every one of these toys... and then some ... 

I used to "scratch" the caps with my thumbnail and make them ignite ...


----------



## GaryHibbert

Yep, we had most of those.  But I missed out on a couple of the gun.  Went from a cap gun, with a fast draw holster, to a BB gun, to a .22.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking

i also remember getting very sore wrists from using my clacker balls, fun toy made of glass that you bang together and pieces off glass go flying around. I can't believe they were taken off the market











The fun we used to have.....ha ha 

also remember we used to save our money and order through some magazine , all kinds of firecrackers from Montreal, cant believe they would ship through the mail to kids . We did not say we were kids though ....lol

David


----------



## yankee2bbq

I forgot to add, my mom saved a lot of our toys growing up. I have them now. In a Rubbermaid container. Mostly, GI Joe’s, Star Wars, and Match Box cars.  My kids and nephews  play with them every once in a while.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too didnt have the Robot, but I did have the Top and owned or played with the rest. How Clackers were ever approved for sale to kids is beyond me. Law Darts made perfect sense and were a very educational toy. You learned a sense of Self Preservation playing with them. Don't forget Barrel of Monkeys and Mr Potato head,  when you just got the facial parts and had to use an Actual Potato. Creepy Crawlers were fun to play with too. Kids that played with dangerous toys, learned to be more careful. If you did get hurt, your parents patched you up and said, " Guess you won't make that mistake again..." NOW, if a kid breaks a fingernail playing with a toy, parent Sue the manufacturer...JJ


----------



## chopsaw

chef jimmyj said:


> How Clackers were ever approved for sale to kids is beyond me.


Didn't take long to figure out that pain wasn't fun . Those things were dangerous 



chef jimmyj said:


> . Creepy Crawlers were fun to play with too.


I had the original thingmaker . Played with that all the time .


----------



## DRKsmoking

Yes i had the clackers and than they were gone..Hmmmmmm
Mom said we must have misplaced them, think she was worried about the burses and sore hands we whined about, awww fun times

David


----------



## JLeonard

Oh man. Kids now a days would have no clue on what half that stuff was. Brings back so many good memories.
Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes i had the clackers and than they were gone..Hmmmmmm
> 
> David


Funny how that stuff works sometimes....


----------



## gmc2003

I still have a set of lawn jarts in my garage somewhere.

Can't forget these:
1. Chemistry sets
2. Hot wheels sizzlers
3. Wrist rockets and BBs
4. mini bikes w/o helmets
5. Pea shooters
6. Thing makers/creepy crawlers
7. Those gas powered airplanes that were connected to a string.



 JC in GB
 I remember the tennis ball cannons. Add some lighter fluid to the bottom can shake, put a flame to the hole and watch it fly.


----------



## smokerjim

gmc2003 said:


> I still have a set of lawn jarts in my garage somewhere.
> 
> Can't forget these:
> 1. Chemistry sets
> 2. Hot wheels sizzlers
> 3. Wrist rockets and BBs
> 4. mini bikes w/o helmets
> 5. Pea shooters
> 6. Thing makers/creepy crawlers
> 7. Those gas powered airplanes that were connected to a string.
> 
> 
> 
> JC in GB
> I remember the tennis ball cannons. Add some lighter fluid to the bottom can shake, put a flame to the hole and watch it fly.


got to laugh, my parents must of thought the chemistry sets were safe, and they probably were until we starting adding bleach to the tubes. it would start smoking pretty good. yeah those gas powered  air planes were real safe to


----------



## chef jimmyj

gmc2003 said:


> Can't forget these:
> 1. Chemistry sets
> 2. Hot wheels sizzlers
> 3. Wrist rockets and BBs
> 4. mini bikes w/o helmets
> 5. Pea shooters
> 6. Thing makers/creepy crawlers
> 7. Those gas powered airplanes that were connected to a string.



LOL, Had all of these too! Helmet? What the heck was a Helmet? They were Bicycles and Mini Bikes not Harleys. We had Harder Heads than kids these days! And any Scrap of Plywood, became a RAMP! Kids jumping their bikes feeling they were like Evel Knievel!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003

chef jimmyj said:


> LOL, Had all of these too! Helmet? What the heck was a Helmet? They were Bicycles and Mini Bikes not Harleys. We had Harder Heads than kids these days! And any Scrap of Plywood, became a RAMP! Kids jumping their bikes feeling they were like Evel Knievel!...JJ



Totally agree, we had a figure eight track in an old field. About 4 of us would race each other going in opposite directions.  Plenty of bumps and bruises were had from the collisions at the intersection.


----------



## gmc2003

smokerjim said:


> got to laugh, my parents must of thought the chemistry sets were safe, and they probably were until we starting adding bleach to the tubes. it would start smoking pretty good. yeah those gas powered  air planes were real safe to



Good times where had with those chemistry sets. Especially when the older brothers and sisters would tell you what to mix up. They loved getting us in trouble with the parents.

Chris


----------



## hooked on smoke

This is Flippin Awsome. My family had all but a few of those. Good times.


----------



## MJB05615

gmc2003 said:


> I still have a set of lawn jarts in my garage somewhere.
> 
> Can't forget these:
> 1. Chemistry sets
> 2. Hot wheels sizzlers
> 3. Wrist rockets and BBs
> 4. mini bikes w/o helmets
> 5. Pea shooters
> 6. Thing makers/creepy crawlers
> 7. Those gas powered airplanes that were connected to a string.
> 
> @JC in GB I remember the tennis ball cannons. Add some lighter fluid to the bottom can shake, put a flame to the hole and watch it fly.


I had a mini bike.  We used to ride in the cemetery behind my neighborhood.  There was a paved 1/8 mile flat road for the maintenance crews.  When we were out of school and weekends they were rarely there.  So we made good use of it.  (During the daylight hours of course)


----------



## bigfurmn

Anyone else try smashing the roll of caps with a rock??? Then smashing their finger with said rock??? Damn that hurt!


----------



## Fueling Around

How about those old roller skates?









MJB05615 said:


> ...
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


At our age one has to be careful about ... tripping....


Bearcarver said:


> ...
> Then we'd line them up & shoot them down with Rubber band guns we made.
> ...


I was going to mention rubber band guns.
We used to make out our bands old red rubber inner tubes



GonnaSmoke said:


> ...
> As well as TinkerToy...
> View attachment 497735


You filled in the blank before I could post.


----------



## Bearcarver

As long as We're showing Old Things from our Childhoods----

Here is My First Grade Schoolhouse:






The Outhouses are in the Field Out Back.


----------



## sandyut

H*ll yeah!!  Had most of these!  nice trip down memory lane.  dont get me started about the kids today...


----------



## bbqbrett

What about the old SSP cars with the wind up "whips".  Including the demolition derby cars as well.












And don't forget Silly Putty!


----------



## Bearcarver

bbqbrett said:


> What about the old SSP cars with the wind up "whips".  Including the demolition derby cars as well.
> 
> And don't forget Silly Putty!
> View attachment 498196




Silly Putty---Yes.
But I never saw the cars.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

bbqbrett said:


> What about the old SSP cars with the wind up "whips".  Including the demolition derby cars as well.
> View attachment 498194
> 
> 
> View attachment 498195
> 
> 
> And don't forget Silly Putty!
> View attachment 498196


The SSP cars where you "Rip" the cord to release them and rev them up.  I've been trying to remember what they were called.  Of course Silly Putty too.  There were another type of cars, that you pulled them backward several times to wind them up and then let them go.  The more you revved them up the faster they went.  Can't remember the name.


----------



## bigfurmn

How about the simple old Match Box cars? You used to be able to buy a small metal version of that car you dreamed about. I bought a few for my son the other day. Half of them were plastic and almost none of them were current production cars like I remember buying. I did have to get him this when I saw it though.


----------



## MJB05615

That is cool as heck!


----------



## bigfurmn

Best thing. Its two toys in one.


----------



## Steve H

lol! Remember them all. Also, the balsawood airplanes that you put together and flew,  Este rockets, those little plastic planes you launched with a rubber band, and my favorite was the evil knievel motor cycle.


----------



## chopsaw

bigfurmn said:


> How about the simple old Match Box cars?


Had me rooting around again . There's a motorcycle that goes with it , but it wasn't in the bag . It's here somewhere . I have several , all date from 1965 to 1968 . Got them new when I was a kid . 







Steve H said:


> balsawood airplanes that you put together and flew, Este rockets,


Loved the balsa wood planes . Rockets too , but they got expensive fast .


----------



## bigfurmn

Chopsaw that is awesome. I'm going to have to raid my parents place for my cars


----------



## chopsaw

I have some more matchbox . Hot wheels , and don't forget Johnny lightning . When I got older , in my 30s I started buying racing champions . I have boxes full of them .


----------



## gmc2003

I gave all my matchbox, hot wheels and GI Joe stuff to the neighbor kid. Still kicking myself in the arse.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

gmc2003 said:


> I gave all my matchbox, hot wheels and GI Joe stuff to the neighbor kid. Still kicking myself in the arse.
> 
> Chris


Ouch !!


----------



## bigfurmn

Ditto Chris, no idea what my nephew/sister did with mine. I'm going to go searching though.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear Jr has well over 100 little cars, all Matchbox & Hot Wheels.
Mrs Bear started buying a couple every year for him, when he was little.
She still buys them, and he'll be 50 next year. Most of them are still in the unopened package they came in.

Bear


----------



## bdawg

Jarts--  My first cousin got one that went in in between his eyeball and his nose when he was about 4.
Thank GOD, his eyesight was fine.  Unbelievable that he didn't go blind after that.
So many of my favorites.  Especially the water rockets and the games.  I LOVED Statego & Battleship.  Nothing like the smell of caps, and hitting whole rolls of them with a sledge hammer.


----------

